# Some experiment



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

That is really cool. Is that a time laps photography feature on a digital camera or what? I know my camera can do time lapse but its only for a couple days at most.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi slick, it is a combination of time-lapse and morphing technique. I did this with just 3 pictures taken at different developmental stages. These pics are barely similar enough to make the transition between them fluid, and also, this technique works best with well defined subjects so this Micranthmum group is not the best candidate. However, I think the result is pretty good, and the original avi file looks even better.

I added music here 




oh, I forgot to mention I used fantamorph for the morphing process.


----------

